# I'd Love to Fire this Thing!



## Crusader74 (Jul 29, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvLK-4VGVks&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice tool >:{


----------



## CBTech (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like it would be too much fun.


----------



## Blue (Jul 29, 2009)

haha that think looks like the lancer from Gears of War.


----------



## Smurf (Jul 29, 2009)

Blue said:


> haha that think looks like the lancer from Gears of War.


Now all we have to do is develop a combat chainsaw and we'll be ready to tank on the locust and mole people. ;)


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2009)

Ahhhh, SHOT Show - it is fun.   (are you friggin jealous yet?)
 Ask Snaquebite, Gunner, and a few others....  there are occasional beers consumed after a hard day of figuring out which kit/weapons/ammo/knives you really really need.:cool:  Of course you might meet some legends while you are there - MoH recipients, and other well known industry people - including a few knifemakers...


----------



## CBTech (Jul 29, 2009)

angryirishkid said:


> Now all we have to do is develop a combat chainsaw and we'll be ready to tank on the locust and mole people. ;)



Done!

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=8106806



> Dustin Britton, a 32-year-old mechanic and ex-Marine from Windsor, Colo., said he was alone cutting firewood about 100 feet from his campsite in the Shoshone National Forest when he saw the 100-pound lion staring at him from some bushes. ;)


----------



## Smurf (Jul 29, 2009)

CBTech said:


> Done!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=8106806



That is epic and badass on so many levels. 
That cougar fucked with the wrong Marine...


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, Irish, don't act like you don't already have one in your truck!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah lets give Joe more reason not to focus on fundemantals and firing his weapon the proper way. Sounds great, knowing that Joe is getting hammered for ever bullet that leave his weapon, you miss hajji here, why? You shot lil Osama, with your super hip shooter, why?


Stupid idea and a pointless design for the US Military at this point...:2c:




Not to say that I would not love to play with one for a few thousand rounds!


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, you gotta give a guy his fun toy posts. I thought it looked like a good time.

On the accuracy, I always said my favorite sniper weapon was a belt-fed 7.62 machine gun. The HK 21. Why? Simple: It fed from the closed bolt, ran at 800 rpm, had a single shot and burst function, the feed tray opened from the bottom, so the top accommodated accurate optics, it accommodated all the bells and whistles needed for night ops, it was very reliable, and in the configuration I carried it, it was no bigger than a SAW and had a huge cheater ammo box. 

Need to slow down and engage a single target with a well-aimed shot? Can do! 
Need to lay some serious anger into a vehicle, or chew through a wall? Can do!

So, when you're shooting from a high-speed mobile platform in the dark of night with various target considerations to engage, it's a particularly effective hate bringer.


----------

